# DaMulta's Wire and Tube Clean Up



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

So I started doing my wire cleaning


Before






After




















My 4pin wires to the right





The Rad





The pump on 17v DC





Now I don't know where to put this yet.....Meanwell PSU





I also need to install 2 black lights, and two blue lights that I have.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 21, 2008)

Ahhhhh!!!

I FEEL cleaner already!

Great work, man. Your 'puter will thank you!


p.s. Yay Giants!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 21, 2008)

whats teh meanwell for?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

So I can run my pump on 17v DC.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2008)

dang it man! now you can post the pic you showed for you new monitor in the crazy picture thread! because now its clean!!! and not CRAZY! LOL
Its a good work, and glad to see it done! 
10/10... there will be low votes for this and that, but you did alot better job then what it had! lol


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

Where do u think I should put the meanwell on top or below?

I could move my HDD under my rad(I just had a leak)but this tubbing can leak easily. If it is moved of course, the good thing about it is that it's almost imposable to crink the tube.

Also I'm thinking about cutting and putting the cover to the original heatsink over the water block.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2008)

10/10. 

Its not the neatest I've seen but certainly a damn challenging setup there. I love how you took advantage of the underside of the motherboard's space to hide heaps of the wires. And those are really... friggn huge water hoses 

I'd get an outake, preferable one of the noctua fans, unless those two 120mm fans at the front are enough.

Certainly a weird board... 5 Phase VRM? 

TEC Anyone?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2008)

Considering all the stuff you had to move 10/10. DaMulta, you really need a full size server case.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes I think on the VRM.

The tubing is only 1/2 on the inside, it's because of the nylon which makes the tubing wider than normal. I'm not done yet, I still have work to do. 

My machine stays cool just with those two fans(plus the side walls are just more or less open). I'm still thinking of installing the fan for the back.



I also want to wire a toggle switch on the CMOS reset.



JrRacinFan said:


> Considering all the stuff you had to move 10/10. DaMulta, you really need a full size server case.



The 830 is freaking huge already LOL.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> The 830 is freaking huge already LOL.



I know! Either that or mount all your watercooling externally.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> *Yes I think on the VRM.*
> 
> The tubing is only 1/2 on the inside, it's because of the nylon which makes the tubing wider than normal. I'm not done yet, I still have work to do.
> 
> ...



lol, I meant that normally motherboards have 3 4 or 6 or even 12 phases. I've never come accross a motherboard with 5 phases (five choke coils around CPU). Hmm... so why did you opt for that tubing? :S.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Huge improvement, good job. My only gripe is with the Meanwell staying out of the case. Most might disagree but a components cool better when the case is closed and there's good cross-ventilation than an open case. The mobo components. You _could_ try using thin metal wires like fuse-wires to erect the Meanwell PSU over the open space near the first two PCI-E  slots with ties to the bar between the first two open expansion brackets of the case and a fuse-wire to tie the other end to the heatpipes.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

I went with this tubing to kill of the crinks. It happened all the time, and it would make me very mad. So I found this stuff at the Farmers Store for 2 dollars a foot, and I love it. The bad thing is that you have to watch out for leaks.....but those can be stopped easier than crinks in the tubbing.



btarunr said:


> Huge improvement, good job. My only gripe is with the Meanwell staying out of the case. Most might disagree but a components cool better when the case is closed and there's good cross-ventilation than an open case. The mobo components. You _could_ try using thin metal wires like fuse-wires to erect the Meanwell PSU over the open space near the first two PCI-E  slots with ties to the bar between the first two open expansion brackets of the case and a fuse-wire to tie the other end to the heatpipes.



That would cover up the platinum logo LOL. Outside the case like that is a temp issue.


Project Logs


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

My temps
Idle





Load


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2008)

sweet looking man! and if I do decide to go water, I think i'm really going to think about the tubing that you use. Its really good looking. IMO


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

Time to cut LOL so long stock resale value


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Time to cut LOL so long stock resale value



What are you thinking about doing DaMulta?!


----------



## zaqwsx (Jan 21, 2008)

10/10 for me. Nice setup DaMulta. AMD/ATI FTW and also Nice pump I gut the same one but im not useing it right know.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 21, 2008)

I think you managed rather well with the "clean up" (considering how crowded it really is).
However, have you ever thought of getting the Lian Li PC343B* instead of a tower case?


*Lian Li PC343B : Modular cube case (can almost get 2 systems in there).


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 21, 2008)

I gave it a 9/10, very nice looking.  Get that meanwell tucked away somewhere and you will be good.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

Here it is cut(this was a bitch)





The card with the block





It fits





Test fit





Looks good





This is what I call worth it.





Before the mod


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2008)

Every time I come in here man it gets better and better! good job and good luck!


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2008)

I gave it a 9. Nice Vcard cooler mod.

Now vote mine.


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2008)

Is the tubing already red or is it the coolant?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

It has UV red in it, and red die in the coolant. 

It came clear, the tubing and the coolant.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2008)

by your carpet i'd say you've had the coolant spill one to many times! lol... they have different colors ? and where did you get it? frostytech?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

I do all my shopping at Newegg, DangerDen, and frozencpu.com which is where I got the coolant at.

The carpet in here is just like that. I always put shirts under where I mess with this stuff at. I have about 4 UV shirts now LOL.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2008)

all right... sounds good! so you have a few tydye shirts huh? lol. something to wear around the house huh?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

Or to keep in the desk LOL


----------



## DOM (Jan 21, 2008)

why havent you cleaned your case still see the red every where, on the fans the case, cables, pump 

so are you still getting leaks ?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 22, 2008)

I was......LOL, but only in one spot

The fans will be red until the day they die now...


----------

